# Missing Clown Loach



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

i got a clown loach yesterday for my 150 and it seemed okay then...occasionally it would get freaked out but nothing out ofthe ordinary for a new fish. now, however, i cant find him anywhere. my mom said she couldnt find him either this morning. i looked behind all decor, through the sand, and all around the tank in case he had found a way out....i didnt see him anywhere.
anyone have any ideas?

thanks,
-Katie


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

what else is in the tank? maybe something ate it


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Clown loaches are master hidrers. they can cram themselves into decorations and between objects.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i totally agree shev. They're usually in the place you least expect. Looks like it's playing hide and seek :-D


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

only 3 silver dollars are in the tank. nothing ate it. i swear i looked between every decoration, but ill look again. it's stumped me though...i also forgot to mention that it is about 4 inches long.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

you looked, up down left right underneath beside on, everywhere? you do know they are schooling fish right?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

i found it! 
apparently there was a hole in the back of one of my little rock wall things that he sneaked into.
FishFreaks: yes, i know they are schooling fish. they are pretty expensive at the size that i wanted them at, but my mom (she was buying the fish) deciding that she would only spend money on one (she also really liked the clown loach and wanted to get it). so, when my birthday rolls around in about a month, im going to spend some money to get a couple more.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Well i'm glad to hear that you found it


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

When he gets used to his new home he will come out to play, moving is a pretty stressful thing for a fish to go through, bit the same for humans only when we collapse at the end of the day we generally don't have people prodding around our beds trying to make us perform! Good luck with your new friend, I hope he brings you lots of joy!


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> i found it!
> apparently there was a hole in the back of one of my little rock wall things that he sneaked into.
> FishFreaks: yes, i know they are schooling fish. they are pretty expensive at the size that i wanted them at, but my mom (she was buying the fish) deciding that she would only spend money on one (she also really liked the clown loach and wanted to get it). so, when my birthday rolls around in about a month, im going to spend some money to get a couple more.


Just a suggestion or a thought.
I've read on here and on fishprofiles.com that clown loaches like to be kept in groups of 6 or more. Is that true? Or is it ok to have them in a group of 3?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

its true, although not very reasonable in most tanks, a 150 could be home to 3-5 depending on the other fish in there. They are schooling fish and would probably perfer a school of 12 or more... but we do what we can with em'. Heheh funny how you bring fishprofiles.com up... I don't like em very much, the profiles are WAY to general and have a LOT of misinformation and bad compatibility (usually just based on water parameters and NOT aggression), but thats just my opinion.


----------



## arcticwynta (Feb 24, 2006)

I have four in a large community tank with four now large silver dollars (which we lovingly call the mafia) amongst other things and they are doing fine...as for hidding I thought I lost 2 of my clowns for well over 12 months and the tank had even been empited and moved than all of a sudden I had 4 again....two much much larger and must have gotten to big for there hiding hole.


----------

